# Fitness watches



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 10, 2021)

Looking for suggestions for me and the wife. The only watch we had that lasted were the Moto 360 Gen 2's. 5 years until I got mine wet and her battery only lasts 2 hours now. What all is out there that everyone is using?n

1. Fuck apple
2. Every Fitbit we've owned takes a shit soon after the warranty is up



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mugzy (Nov 10, 2021)

I have yet to be able to finish setting a fitbit up, they make it to hard for an android owner to complete the syn.

I'm currently using an Amazfit GTS 2 and it does everything I need.


----------



## quackattack (Nov 10, 2021)

I like my Garmin Venu.  Recently broke the strap but I've been happy with everything else.  Battery lasts 3-4 days.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 10, 2021)

I use a galaxy watch
Think v3? Can't remember.

Seems alright to me, decently rugged


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 10, 2021)

I've looked at the new galaxy watches. Verizon has almost a BOGO free deal right now but my cell bill is high enough lol

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 10, 2021)

quackattack said:


> I like my Garmin Venu. Recently broke the strap but I've been happy with everything else. Battery lasts 3-4 days.


I haven't looked closely in to the garmin. I will do that

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligrower (Nov 10, 2021)

I use a polar m2. I like it does basic stuff and has gps. The only thjnk I don’t like is it will add steps for activity and not steps but you get used to it. Battery last few days


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 10, 2021)

I know you don't want Apple, but... for the most part it just works.  Have used both an S4 and S5, swapping between the two when battery gets low.  I saw no compelling reason to get the S6 when it was released last year.. same for the S7.  O2 saturation for the S6 when it was released was laughable the way they were marketing how innovative.  I can go down to Publix and get a pulse oximeter for $25.  Anyway, the point is if the older series do just fine and have not demonstrated any slow-downs or reasons to upgrade, that means you could get one relatively cheaply, especially if you stick to the base models.  Have never had any hardware issues with either one I use, and battery is still around 24 hours for each.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 10, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I know you don't want Apple, but... for the most part it just works. Have used both an S4 and S5, swapping between the two when battery gets low. I saw no compelling reason to get the S6 when it was released last year.. same for the S7. O2 saturation for the S6 when it was released was laughable the way they were marketing how innovative. I can go down to Publix and get a pulse oximeter for $25. Anyway, the point is if the older series do just fine and have not demonstrated any slow-downs or reasons to upgrade, that means you could get one relatively cheaply, especially if you stick to the base models. Have never had any hardware issues with either one I use, and battery is still around 24 hours for each.


I know they work and they get the best reviews. I sold phones for almost 10years. When the iPhone 4s came out I got it on launch day. 2 months in I traded straight up for a year old moto razr. I've just never been impressed with Apple.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 10, 2021)

I use a garmin Vivoactive 3. It's not the newest watch, but I think it's a great one. It's also dirt cheap these days.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 10, 2021)

I have tried FitBit (I actually worked for them for a while) but now I wear a Garmin Fenix 5+. I have been pretty happy with it, and the prices have come down. I don't know how big your wife is but they make a woman's version. Plus, Garmin has a pile of other choices.

This is the most detailed review site ever:





__





						Homepage
					

window.newShareCountsAuto="smart";




					www.dcrainmaker.com
				




This guy tests everything and reports in tremendous detail. He has reviewed many fitness watches.

Here is a landing page for watches:









						Sports Technology Buyers Guide: Winter 2020-2021
					

It’s that time of year again – the Annual Sports Technology Buyers Guide. One of these years I might even publish it more than once per year. Still, this is when I try and cover a wide range of sport




					www.dcrainmaker.com


----------



## Toadzyyy (Nov 10, 2021)

I currently have the Wyze smartwatch, it gets the job done for $30.
But I've got my eyes set on the Garmin Vivoactive 4. My wife said to hold off and that can be my Christmas present lol


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 10, 2021)

If you don’t care about it telling the time, but want insights into your health, recovery , and activity check out the whoop.









						WHOOP | Your Personal Digital Fitness and Health Coach
					

The most advanced fitness and health wearable. Get personalized insights on your body's recovery, strain, sleep, and health with in-app coaching features designed to help you unlock your best self.




					www.whoop.com


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 11, 2021)

Man this thread comes out just when I have spent the last week trying to convince myself I don't really need a stupid fitness tracker... 

So I have read quite a lot online and I'm surprised no one of you have named the Xiaomi mi band 6 and the Huawei band 6. Both are quite ok fitness tracker and are both super cheap. Like max 40-45 dollars.

Fitbit charge 5 has very good review... But price is steep compared to these two above.

It all depends what you need as well. Like I don't do running outdoor cycling or stuff like that, so to me GPS is useless etc. What I really care is mostly fitness tracking sensors, like HR, spo2 and all those fancy things. 

Fitbit for what I have gathered is one of the most accurate on the fitness side but a part from that it hasn't really the edge over many other cheaper alternative.


It's a jungle I tell you, I couldn't find a model that ticked all the boxes no matter the price.


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 11, 2021)

I use a Fitbit. And I have beat the shit out of it and it still works. I’m not sure why everyone says this. This thing is indestructible. I wear it every single day, to bed, in the shower, all my workouts, in sauna.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 11, 2021)

Another vote for Apple and I’m not an Apple fanboy.  I never thought I have a use for a smart watch but I use it all the time. I rarely take my phone with me when I leave the house Unless I’m going to be gone for awhile. yes other watches do the same for less. I got a great deal on this so it was worth it.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 11, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> If you don’t care about it telling the time, but want insights into your health, recovery , and activity check out the whoop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks interesting 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 11, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Man this thread comes out just when I have spent the last week trying to convince myself I don't really need a stupid fitness tracker...
> 
> So I have read quite a lot online and I'm surprised no one of you have named the Xiaomi mi band 6 and the Huawei band 6. Both are quite ok fitness tracker and are both super cheap. Like max 40-45 dollars.
> 
> ...


Sorry man if it helps I don't think you need one lol. We hike every now and then and that's about it besides weight lifting. We have almost $900 in trek bikes in the basement that haven't been used in over a year but our new car has a bike rack now so they may get used again. Other than those option we're like you. HR pedometer sleep and a few other are what we want.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 11, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I use a Fitbit. And I have beat the shit out of it and it still works. I’m not sure why everyone says this. This thing is indestructible. I wear it every single day, to bed, in the shower, all my workouts, in sauna.


I'm telling you: 3 charges, 2 ionic and a versa. As soon as we get to 12 -18 months they die. This versa I bought last February. She doesn't swim or shower with it and the face started falling off a week ago.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 11, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Another vote for Apple and I’m not an Apple fanboy. I never thought I have a use for a smart watch but I use it all the time. I rarely take my phone with me when I leave the house Unless I’m going to be gone for awhile. yes other watches do the same for less. I got a great deal on this so it was worth it.


She said yesterday "Noone has issues with their apple watches". So I looked up what I already knew. You can't use all of the apple watch features without an iPhone and she said that's dumb. I have a feeling I'm gonna cave and get her an iPhone next year...I hate apple 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 11, 2021)

That's what they want you to do


----------



## Yano (Nov 11, 2021)

Wow they got things to track all that ? Cus I only got so many fingers and toes , I get to 10 gota get out the notebook write it down ,, start over ,, its just a pain in the ass.


----------



## Ferenor (Nov 11, 2021)

I own a Garmin Forerunner and it works pretty well. Was a Xiaomi mi band 4 owner before, the only thing that I miss is the battery life (21 days on the Xiaomi vs 5-6 days on the Garmin.)


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 22, 2021)

I just ordered a garmin forerunner 245 music. Ill be able to test it in feb when I run a marathon. My criteria was android compatable, good battery life, smallish, has gps, and be able to play music. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 22, 2021)

I missed out on a Verizon sale. Buy a Samsung and get one 300 off so basically free. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Samp3i (Nov 22, 2021)

Ordered a Huawei watch fit new.

Should arrive in two days, will report back.


----------

